# 20 years with IBS...



## Deejay (Feb 15, 2021)

Hi, my name is Deejay. I have been lurking for awhile...I always come to read peoples stories, decided it was time to share mine. So many times when I have been at my lowest, reading peoples similar stories have gotten me out of my funk. Thank you for sharing. 
I started having IBS symptoms ( big time D) in my early twenties. For me, they are almost ALWAYS triggered by high stress/anxiety/panic, though I had no idea at the time. I didnt know I had an anxiety disorder, I used to rush to the ER every few months thinking I was on deaths door. For years I was doing test after test to try and figure out what was wrong with me. Doctors would tell me I was perfectly fine, which would frustrate the crap out of me-literally. Not that I wanted for there to be something wrong, but I was convinced for years that they couldnt find what was secretly killing me. I just wanted a magic cure for what was making me spend half my life on the toilet. It was a really bad time in my life. I always joke that I raised my kids from the can for a few years. I was borderline agoraphobic towards the end...I could never be sure how my bowels would react(flashback to my daughters apple picking field trip where there were no bathrooms lol)until I started medication for my anxiety. I have noticed some improvements since.
When I have anxiety/panic attacks, I seem to turn into a giant hypochondriac. All of my inner thoughts turn towards Im dying. All of my focus goes towards every sensation my body is feeling and I cant seem to focus on anything else. Even after all these years of KNOWING that its just my anxiety, being aware that it will pass...I still struggle hard with the physical symptoms. And then once it starts, my bowels react, with gives me more anxiety, more toilet time...where each feeds off eachother until I can get myself back together. Sometimes it takes me weeks. 
My IBS seems to be like 70% emotional and 30% diet (my opinion). I will for sure get flare ups if I eat anything greasy fried or raw greens or my many other trigger foods...but I find my biggest issue is anxiety. I have been taking fluoxetine for over a decade, and I have been taking Align for about a year, most of the time Im pretty good. Still searching for a better life though. 
This year, I have decided to start on a path of personal improvement. I quit smoking, just stopped drinking coffee(I have always been way too stubborn to give that up lol) and I am embarking on a gluten free diet in the hopes that it will keep my gut calmer. Im seeing an Osteopath, which Im hoping helps too. Maybe my fourties will be my time &#128521;
Anyways, thats the sweetened, condensed version...I hope everyone is staying sane during these trying times with Covid and such. Big hugs.
~Deej


----------



## Kenny (Jan 28, 2020)

Welcome to the forum ! Its wonderful to see how optimistic you are , I think we can all learn a thing or two from you ! Wish you the best with the current remedies you are trying!

Most of us on this forum are constantly trying something new too see if we can catch a break with this condition and we keep posting about any progress that we may have made (or not made ) . I'm sure we can keep learning from one another .


----------



## ASV (Feb 16, 2021)

I registered so I could reply. You sound like me in so many ways...I suffer from bad anxiety daily, hypochondria and notice every sensation in my body like you. I have had agroaphobia when younger and am pretty much back to that again.

I wish you much success on your path to improvement.

I might suggest a book that I bought that may help you with your anxiety and panic symptoms, It is called I Badass Ways to End Anxiety and Stop Panic Attacks by Geert Verschaeve.

I


----------



## Deejay (Feb 15, 2021)

Thanks Kenny, I try very hard to stay optimistic so this crap doesn't run my life like it has in the past!

ASV, sorry to hear about your agoraphobia sneaking back...covid isnt making it easy on us, is it? Hope you are feeling better soon, I will check out that book, thanks.


----------



## angelsheva (Sep 10, 2021)

i am trying to cope with my agoraphobia rn. if u wanna talk about it lmk


----------

